# A dropped magnet in Audio Research center channel..!?



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

I picked up my home theater center channel speaker only to hear and feel something rolling around inside...So I opened it and found a center tweeter and two midrange cones. The adhesive used had turned brittle and the round magnet on the middle tweeter had broke free. So, I used super glue to reattach it. But, There are no copper wires connecting the magnet to the windings behind the cone...!? The magnet is just sitting there. Is this correct? Does it have a function...?
Any opinion at all would really be great. Thankyou for reading..


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

1. The magnet itself (if that is a proper description of what you have rolling around loose) is not wired to anything. Its correct influence on the speaker voice coil is magnetic (not electrical) but it needs to be fitted carefully in order not to have an asymmetric influence. Is the pole piece still in the speaker or is it on the magnet? Do you have pictures?
2. What is an "Audio Research center channel?" AFAIK, Audio Research makes only electronics.


----------



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

thankyou Kal, It's Acoustic Research...Sorry. And no I don't have pictures. I think the pole piece was still on the speaker.


----------



## bostero4ever (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't want to sound rude, but if you asking for help, don't you think that the more info that you provided the better? and besides nowadays everybody have a cell phone with a camera. Again, just trying to be helpful for the future


----------

